# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Λάμπα για πουλιά

## χρηστος

ο χώρος που έχω όλα τα καναρίνια τα ζεμπρακια και τις καρδερίνες έχει θερμοκρασία 13 βαθμούς μπορώ να ανεβάσω την θερμοκρασία με κάποια λάμπα

----------


## jk21

χρηστο σε αυτη τη φαση δεν χρειαζεται .ειδικα οι καρδερινες που ζουνε στη φυση (ακομα και γεννημενα σε κλουβι να ειναι τα δικα σου - το ευχομαι τουλαχιστον ) δεν εχουν χασει τα ενστικτα τους και τις ανοχες τους στις θερμοκρασιακες μεταβολες.ακομα και τα κανρινια μεχρι 2 βαθμους (ακομα και 0 οχι για μεγαλο διαστημα) δεν εχουν προβλημα αν καλυψουμε την κλουβα με ναυλον(το οποιο απο καποια σημεια οχι βορεινα πρεπει να αφηνει να μπαινει λιγος αερας)  και το κλουβι δεν ειναι φατσα στο βορα ,δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.ακομα και στο πολυ κρυο τα πουλια ερχονται το ενα διπλα στο αλλο και αλληλοζεσταινονται

ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο αν θελεις ντε και καλα να αγορασεις καποια θερμαντικη *<<κεραμικη >>* μαρκες οι οποιες υπαρχουν νομιζω ειναι η arcadia και η epstein (ή epstain ) 

.αν δεν βρεις σε ενημερωμενα e-shop ή πετσοπ για πτηνα ψαξε για αντιστοιχα με ερπετα

----------


## χρηστος

οι καρδερίνες είναι εκτροφής θα κάνω  και παρουσίαση τα πουλιά είναι σε εσωτερική σκάλα η κεραμική βγάζει φως

----------


## douke-soula

οχι η κεραμικη λαμπα δεν βγαζει φως 
μονο θερμοτητα

----------


## χρηστος

κάποια άλλη λάμπα

----------


## Antigoni87

Τι εννοείς;  ::  
Πες με μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια για να βοηθήσουν τα παιδιά.

----------


## χρηστος

κάποια άλλη λάμπα για να  ανεβάσω την θερμοκρασία του χώρου αλλά αν γίνετε να βγάζει και φως

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Eγώ χρησιμοποιώ για τα gouldian που έχω λάμπα της arcadia η οποία παρέχει ηλιακή ακτινοβολία λόγω του ότι τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι.Μπορείς να πάρεις μια για θέρμανση και μια για φως.
Σου βάζω αυτή που έχω εγώ.Το site του  link είναι αυτό που το παράγγειλα.
http://www.24parrot.com/sessionID/VYR/Lighting-C168/

----------


## χρηστος

ο χώρος που έχω τα πουλιά έχει 1 ντουι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα πάρεις ένα πολύμπριζο και θα βάλεις όσα θέλεις.

----------


## χρηστος

υπάρχει πολυμπριζο για ντουι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Χρήστο με έχεις μπερδέψει δεν καταλαβαίνω τη μου λες.

----------


## douke-soula

υπαρχουν λαμπες που βγαζουν και ακτινοβολια(uva και uvb) και θερμοτητα (powersun της zoomed)που χρησιμοποιουμε στα ερπετα αλλα θα πρεπει να ειναι σχετικα κοντα στα ζωα (στην ιγκουανα την εχω γυρω στους 50-60 ποντους αποσταση, για τα πουλακια δεν ξερω ομως)

----------


## χρηστος

δεν μιλάμε για μπριζα αλλά για ντουι λάμπας ει απόσταση από το ντουι μέχρι τα πουλιά είναι 70 εκ

----------


## Blackholesun

Sera - τropic sun  απο μαγαζι με ενυδρεια .. κορυφαια...

----------


## vagelis76

Με μια λάμπα δε νομίζω να αυξήσεις πολύ τη θερμοκρασία του χώρου..πόσα τετραγωνικά είναι ο χώρος σου,τι κουφώματα έχει?
Βάλε μια λάμπα στο ντουί που έχεις και μια θερμάστρα με γκάζι αν δεν υπάρχει πρίζα  ::

----------


## χρηστος

ο χώρος έχει διαστάσεις 3 μέτρα μήκος 1,80 πλάτος και ύψος 1,50 εχει μια μπριζα και ένα ντουι

----------


## jk21

χρηστο ολα αυτα τα ρωτας (και ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που ο χωρος ειναι προστατευμενος) γιατι θελεις να ξεκινησεις νωριτερα απο την ανοιξη εσωτερικη αναπαραγωγη; γιατι αλλιως η μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια που θες οχι μονο δεν χρειαζεται αλλα ισως μπερδεψει τα πουλια

----------


## xXx

Όχι οι arcadia χρησιμοποιούνται για να προσφέρουν φυσικό φωτισμό και όχι για να ζεσταίνουν...εξάλλου με 13 βαθμούς δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο αφού ακόμη και κάτω από το 0 δεν θα έχουνε πρόβλημα τα πουλιά αν ανανεώνεται ο αέρας...τώρα αν θες λάμπες θέρμανσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις κόκκινες λάμπες που χρησιμοποιούν σε χοιροστάσια ή σε πτηνοτροφία για να ζεσταίνουν τα μικρά χοιρίδια ή τους νεοσσούς αντίστοιχα...επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο θερμοπομπό - κονβέκτορα.

http://www.chicken-house.co.uk/acatalog ... __Red.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poobou/3143014828/

----------


## vampire

Ο χώρος που έχεις δύσκολα θα ζεσταθεί με λάμπα. Το εχω δοκιμασεί και εγώ και το μονο που θα καταφέρεις ειναι τοπική θέρμανση και μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος.. Προτιμότερο να βάλεις μέσα στον χώρο αυτο μια λάμπα που θα προσφέρει  uva uvb ακτινοβολία όπως τα ερπετά (αν δεν έχεις άμεσο ηλιακό φως) και για θέρμανση ενα αερόθερμο ρυθμισμένο σε οχι υψηλή θερμοκρασία διοτι ξηραίνει την ατμόσφαιρα. Θα πειραματιστείς με θερμόμετρο για το ιδανικό για τα πτηνά σου. Μην παραλήψεις βέβαια οτι αλλάζοντας την θερμοκρασία αλλάζεις πολλά στο βιολογικό ρολόι των πτηνών όπως αναφέρει και ο jk21.

----------

